
Apple admits iPhone 11 Pro still collects location data even when told not to - bookofjoe
https://9to5mac.com/2019/12/04/collects-location-data/
======
MichaelApproved
Other discussion with more comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21699576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21699576)

~~~
SilasX
That one could have used a more descriptive submission title. (I would prefer
an HN policy, FWIW, of favoring submission titles being informative over them
being faithful to the original article's title.)

~~~
Wowfunhappy
That title is better imo, this one is kind of misleading, insofar as it
overstates the problem.

~~~
hu3
Debatable. Currently the only way to disable location tracking is to disable
it entirely for all apps.

For example I can't restrict it to one app without enabling Apple to collect
location data.

~~~
ducadveritatem
At the risk of seeming pedantic:

There is a difference between "Apple" and "your device". If there is evidence
that Apple is collecting/using location data for some purpose not detailed in
their privacy policy and granular settings, then yes, that would be a problem.
But that isn't what the info currently available says. It says that the system
(device itself) is periodically accessing location data IF location services
(globally) are turned on. Seems to me that should be expected...

------
DangerousPie
Misleading headline - if you disable location services everything works as
expected:

> To be clear, completely turning off Location Services does work

The only issue is that there are some system location services that cannot be
toggled individually, like you can for individual apps. So if you want to turn
them off, you have to turn location services off entirely.

This is still not great of course but much less dramatic than what the
headline implies.

~~~
DaveSchmindel
I think this particular point is what the article wishes to drive home. It
seems awfully convenient that Apple is the only entity that can still obtain
the user's location after giving them a user experience that makes it seem
they have complete control over every possible feature that could access that
information...

~~~
uonyx
Convenient system services such as "Find My iPhone"... this title is dramatic.

~~~
joshfraser
Find my iPhone is toggled off though.

------
Wowfunhappy
There's more nuance in the article than the headline would suggest, but this
is still pretty bad IMO, particularly in the context of Apple's privacy-first
marketing.

> Someone who wants Location Services switched on for Maps but off for
> everything else cannot achieve this, despite both Apple’s privacy policy and
> the Settings app implying that they can.

